# INTP, INFJ, or INTJ?



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

*INTP, ENTP, INFJ, or INTJ?*

Bear with me, this is pretty long. I will start with some background info and interests, then get down to the nitty gritty of my personality. For reference, several years ago I consistently tested INFJ, last year I consistently tested INTP, but now I'm starting to wonder if I might actually be an INTJ or maybe ENTP. I know all about the MBTI, I know about the cognitive processes, have taken tests that order them, I've taken just about every personality test on the internet, and read many of the INxx/ENxx descriptions over and over. I think some things in my life have clouded my true personality (at a given time), and I will go over those at the end of the post.

*Anyway, background (copied from my intro post):*

In high school I always thought I would go into the liberal arts (my top choices then were English or creative writing), until I started taking art classes my senior year and thought I might want to become an artist. Also my senior year, I took calculus and advanced physics, and really excelled at them, and became interested in possibly going into math or engineering. I started college with 2 options in mind: art or engineering (at the time, electrical engineering appealed to me). After my first semester or two at a predominantly liberal arts school I started to become worried about the impracticality of becoming an artist, and transferred back to the school in my hometown to study engineering. After realizing after a couple of years that there were just way too many details that I did not care about in the engineering world (while bouncing between engineering types), and feeling that there was a lack of abstract thought involved, I decided to switch back to art (which, at the time, I felt was a pretty risky move, since I had no idea where my career would go from there). I had never taken a photography class until I randomly chose it for one of my 200-level art electives, but I fell in love. It was a darkroom class, and I loved the solitude of the darkroom, the process, everything about it. Anyway, I ended up freaking out again over the possibility of not having a steady paycheck since my BF at the time (now husband) was in school for art and history, and probably wouldn't be making any money, so I felt the NEED to be the provider. I'm not sure whether the decision was logically or emotionally driven, but I ended up deciding to major in pure mathematics. 6 years after finishing high school, I got my degree in Math. 2 semesters later I feel stifled in my job (as an engineer), and decided that I didn't care about the money, I just wanted to be happy in my career. So, I went back to school for art (still working the crappy engineering job, though: full time work+full time school=suck... the school part doesn't suck, but the lack of time does). The idea of not having a steady paycheck really scares me, and I think I would be a good teacher, so I've decided that I want to get my masters in photography and teach at the university level. 

Oh, my other love is music. Listening to it, playing it, whatever. I love to sing. I'm trying to write some songs, and plan to include them somehow into my senior exit show, as well as some short films. I've been getting into a lot of philosophy lately, I LOVE the thought process that goes along with it. It's wonderful. Besides, philosophy and art are basically married to each other, so that's a great thing for me. 

*Some personality traits (I'm full of contradictions):*

I truly value logical correctness. I am extremely logical in certain circumstances, and tend to make many decisions based off of objective logic. That said, I am a very friendly person, and I am genuinely interested in people, but sometimes I wonder whether this is part of my "How/why does this work?" mentality. I get angry when I see people hurting (verbally or physically, although the latter is rare) other people. One of my coworkers constantly talks badly of people behind their backs, and it infuriates me! I have made many important decisions based on how I feel at the time (impulsive, probably illogical--Fi?), but with others I may start out with a feeling, then end up deciding on the most logical. I tend to be kind of spontaneous at times, and at others I plan things out in detail. I love the information gathering stage, and use all the information I gather to envision the future. I LOVE abstract thought, I couldn't live without it, I am always thinking about the future, or some crazy ideas, I tend to be oblivious to the world around me (something my ESxx husband teases me about constantly, calling me "the most absent minded person I've ever met"). 

I usually don't go out of my way to help people, but if it's not too inconvenient, and it's someone I care about, I actually do love to help. That said, I always consider people's feeling with my decisions (if I think of it... sometimes I don't think what I do would impact people, and when it does negatively I usually feel badly about it). I do have an easy time seeing things from other people's perspectives, and do it often, but whether this a feeling trait or a thinking trait, I don't know (it may come from the detached objectivity of Ti+Ne, or it could come from Ni+Fe). At times I am very talkative (especially around people I know very well, or a group of people that I may not know well personally, but that I am comfortable with--such as an art history class discussion, and also when I know a lot about the subject at hand). I like to be in social situations sometimes, I love crowded concerts (as long as it's not full of drunken frat boys). But, I can be pretty shy, and don't really talk much about my true feelings or emotions unless it's someone I know very well. I am pretty guarded and quiet in a lot of situations. I usually straddle the line b/w I and E. Also, I am MUCH better at communication in writing, yet somehow I think I have a sort of natural personal charisma that has come out since I have become more confident--people usually like me. Probably part of it has to do with being a geeky/artistic/cute girl (kind of a novelty I guess?). Also, probably my general friendliness to almost everyone, I do smile a lot, I use a lot of hand/body gestures when I talk (if I'm excited I get crazy animated!).

I am exceedingly forgetful, I don't notice the details of my surroundings (unless it's something I'm interested in, like when I'm in photo-taking mode, or life drawing mode), I am bad about returning phone calls or writing people back (etc), I think I am a great gift giver (this year I got my husband a fish tank, he mentioned it in the middle of the summer, then forgot about it after he started back school, but he has had so much fun with it), I am extremely frugal, I don't really spend much money on clothes or shoes (but I don't like to look frumpy either), I have always been able to do artistic rendering (I can't remember NOT being able to draw something from life and shade it so that it looks like a photo, even when I was a kid), I am not at all "girly", I play Magic the Gathering, I am excellent at figuring out computer programs (I pick them up very quickly--Te?), I'm good at seeing how things work, I am great at abstract logical thought. While I tend to put off decisions, and overall am very indecisive, I usually feel relieved after a decision has been made (even if I change my mind a month or 2 later, which happens ALL the time... see my 8 majors). I procrastinate like crazy, but I almost always get things done on time. My ISFJ mom used to give me so much grief over procrastinating, and she was always amazed at what I could do under pressure. 

All that said, I think my F scores (and probably even my I scores) from earlier times had a lot to do with my religion at the time, my upbringing, and my living in the south (you know, the whole women=demure, quiet, should be emotional, should take care of others). Things have changed now, and I rely much less on what people expect of me than I used to. I feel very different than a lot of people I meet around here, I guess I've always felt like an odd one out, even if I have friends around, or was doing what I was "supposed" to do (probably because I felt it unnatural).

Now, I also think that my T scores have been influenced by my EXTREMELY logical father (INTJ), and my being a daddy's girl. But, perhaps I was a daddy's girl because we were so much alike? I suspect that may have been the case. I grew up watching Star trek with my dad at night--some of my fondest memories as a kid (that, and him reading to me). Also, I think T has been influenced by my intelligence, and just being good at math and science problems, and need for the practicality that comes from having a steady job. I have mentioned that I have taken a great deal of science/engineering/math classes, and really, the only ones I enjoyed were the VERY abstract math courses (algebraic structures, real/complex analysis), and I pretty much hated all the others, I was just kidding myself into thinking I liked them, for the sake of being practical. Frankly, I'm tired of being practical, but I never will NOT be practical. It's almost like a tug-of-war in my brain... 

Oh yeah, I should mention somewhere that I can be kind of selfish at times (as in, not helping people out as much as I "should"), and I've caught myself talking about myself a lot (which has been a long process, I used to be very self-conscious, and hated getting compliments, my confidence has really increased since high school)... I don't really mean to do those things, and I feel badly when I catch myself. I'm working on this...

Anyhoo. I think that's enough of my rambling, I'm curious to see what you all have to say. Dang, long-winded again... :blushed:


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, one more thing I thought of. I am very good at intuitively knowing things about people or situations--I have a knack for feeling out people's emotional states without directly asking.


Awww, sorry it's so long, I didn't mean to scare people away. Should I summarize?


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

PhotoGeek said:


> Oh yeah, one more thing I thought of. I am very good at intuitively knowing things about people or situations--I have a knack for feeling out people's emotional states without directly asking.


What do you mean by intuitively knowing things about people? Ni and Ne are not used in that way. The closest thing that comes to being able to read people in type is using Se.


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess what I mean is, I just get feelings about people, and a lot of the time they end up being right. For example, when my friend and I hang out and she brings other people with her that I don't know, maybe through body language or inferences drawn from tone/pitch of voice, facial expression or what have you, I can get glimpses into their personalities or feelings about other people in the room... Like, I can tell that the girl and guy that she brings with her have some sort of chemistry together, will ask if they are dating (even if there isn't any overtly obvious basis for it), or whether the girl is just not into him, or whatever. I'm right a lot of the time, and she seems impressed by it. I set my brother up with a girl my husband works with who I didn't know very well, but knew enough to think they might enjoy each other (turns out I was right about that), but I also told him she was a bit naive and idealistic. At first he disagreed with me, after seeing her for awhile. But after a few months he started to notice it, too, and pointed out that I was definitely right, and he hadn't seen it. Not sure if that really means anything, overall I'm not very observant about most things (but I am more observant with people than with surroundings). That seems like it might be Ne or Ni to me (probably Ne, I would think). I know for sure I am not Se or Si dominant, I am way too "head-in-the-clouds". I always score high on N, in every test I take. I guess I'm just not sure which N it is, and which T I use (and whether it is dominant, aux, or tertiary)

Let me clarify one other thing: I am really disorganized. It's bad. I lose stuff all the time, everything in my head gets jumbled up, I get sidetracked really easily. BUT, I am sort of OCD about making lists... but then never look at them once they are perfected. Does that mean something? Also, I do really well in school usually, even if I procrastinate, I finish on time... so I guess I'm sort of lazy, but sort of not. Another contradiction.. >_<


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

You have such an INFj "please understand me" vibe :tongue:


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm, Marco, maybe you have a point. I mean, I obviously want to understand myself, and want help from the outside, but I guess I want others to understand me, too? I hadn't really thought of it that way until you point it out. Hmm... points to ponder. Maybe it's because I feel so misunderstood in real life sometimes...

How likely do you think it is to have preferences for INFJ with an overdeveloped Ti?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

PhotoGeek said:


> Bear with me, this is pretty long. I will start with some background info and interests, then get down to the nitty gritty of my personality. For reference, several years ago I consistently tested INFJ, last year I consistently tested INTP, but now I'm starting to wonder if I might actually be an INTJ or maybe ENTP. I know all about the MBTI, I know about the cognitive processes, have taken tests that order them, I've taken just about every personality test on the internet, and read many of the INxx/ENxx descriptions over and over. I think some things in my life have clouded my true personality (at a given time), and I will go over those at the end of the post.


So far you have named every type that I went through when first becoming aware of type. I initially thought that I was INTJ based on PUM II, then thought that I was INFJ for a couple of years. Finally I had the Step II administered to me that resulted in INTP. I did not question my type since the assessment had been professionally administered until I started posting on INTPC. After about two years of bouncing from INTP to ENTP, I realized that I was not an intuiting type at all. I am moving past the whole school thing since you do not provide any indication of your type, only that you had a hard time deciding a major. There was something in there though that immediately caught my eye. Intuiting types, in particularly Ne type users rarely question the practicality of deciding a major. The fact that you did gives me an idea that you may be some sort of Se type, over relating to your tertiary function Ni. Make sure you understand how the functions work, not to confuse yourself that sensing types do not use intuiting. SJs have a better use of Ne than NJ types and SPs have a better use of Ni than NP types.[


PhotoGeek said:


> *Some personality traits (I'm full of contradictions):*All that said, I think my F scores (and probably even my I scores) from earlier times had a lot to do with my religion at the time, my upbringing, and my living in the south (you know, the whole women=demure, quiet, should be emotional, should take care of others). Things have changed now, and I rely much less on what people expect of me than I used to. I feel very different than a lot of people I meet around here, I guess I've always felt like an odd one out, even if I have friends around, or was doing what I was "supposed" to do (probably because I felt it unnatural).


Shit that was a lot of self-disclosure:wink:. You’re looking at a dichotomy letter F which means nothing. The question is which function are you referring to. It is the Fe function that focuses on religion not Fi.


PhotoGeek said:


> Frankly, I'm tired of being practical, but I never will NOT be practical. It's almost like a tug-of-war in my brain...
> 
> Oh yeah, I should mention somewhere that I can be kind of selfish at times (as in, not helping people out as much as I "should"), and I've caught myself talking about myself a lot (which has been a long process, I used to be very self-conscious, and hated getting compliments, my confidence has really increased since high school)... I don't really mean to do those things, and I feel badly when I catch myself. I'm working on this...
> 
> Anyhoo. I think that's enough of my rambling, I'm curious to see what you all have to say. Dang, long-winded again... :blushed:


First welcome to the forum, secondly you are limiting yourself in making some assumptions that are not true in how type functions actually work. Based on what you have said, it sounds like you do use Fe but not enough to be considered a Fe type, so that would eliminate both EFJ types. In fact I will trust you know yourself well enough to know that you prefer introverting to extraverting. You can also eliminate Ne types most likely since as you say since based on your self revealing, you use Ni to consider the future not Ne that takes living in the moment and considering possibilities. Besides as stated above, NTPs that I have conversed with over the past ten years obtain degrees just because, and do not consider the practicality of them. 

That is all I will say since this is your journey, but consider *this article* since it seems quite clear it is what you are doing. Determine your temperament preference(s) and go from there. Good luck and again welcome, but it’s quite clear to me what type you are describing.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

PhotoGeek said:


> I guess what I mean is, I just get feelings about people, and a lot of the time they end up being right. For example, when my friend and I hang out and she brings other people with her that I don't know, maybe through body language or inferences drawn from tone/pitch of voice, facial expression or what have you, I can get glimpses into their personalities or feelings about other people in the room... Like, I can tell that the girl and guy that she brings with her have some sort of chemistry together, will ask if they are dating (even if there isn't any overtly obvious basis for it), or whether the girl is just not into him, or whatever. I'm right a lot of the time, and she seems impressed by it. I set my brother up with a girl my husband works with who I didn't know very well, but knew enough to think they might enjoy each other (turns out I was right about that), but I also told him she was a bit naive and idealistic. At first he disagreed with me, after seeing her for awhile. But after a few months he started to notice it, too, and pointed out that I was definitely right, and he hadn't seen it. Not sure if that really means anything, overall I'm not very observant about most things (but I am more observant with people than with surroundings). That seems like it might be Ne or Ni to me (probably Ne, I would think). I know for sure I am not Se or Si dominant, I am way too "head-in-the-clouds". I always score high on N, in every test I take. I guess I'm just not sure which N it is, and which T I use (and whether it is dominant, aux, or tertiary)
> 
> Let me clarify one other thing: I am really disorganized. It's bad. I lose stuff all the time, everything in my head gets jumbled up, I get sidetracked really easily. BUT, I am sort of OCD about making lists... but then never look at them once they are perfected. Does that mean something? Also, I do really well in school usually, even if I procrastinate, I finish on time... so I guess I'm sort of lazy, but sort of not. Another contradiction.. >_<


Se is what picks up on non-verbal cues. ESPs do it in droves. ISPs not so much. Keep in mind you are describing some specific functions that you most likely use Photo. They are Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. Not necessarily in that order. So if you know for a fact that you are introverted, you can be either INFJ or ISTP. Determine your temperament.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Marco Antonio said:


> You have such an INFj "please understand me" vibe :tongue:


There was a whole lot to go through with her first response. But the fact that she was so thorough gives me an indication that she could be ISTP as well. I would not rule out ISFP, INFJ or even the others. But more importantly I would not limit myself to one of a handful. Type is dynamic, not rigid and we use all eight functions.


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Very helpful, Functianalyst. I think you may be right, in that I underestimate some things... I guess I never really had considered any of the S types before. I'm fairly certain that my Si function is extremely weak (unless I'm gathering information for something I'm very very interested in), but I don't think my Se is. That's part of why I never really felt INTP was right for me, more than likely--I do enjoy having my environment look nice, and when I'm in the mood I don't mind cleaning, I dress pretty well and enjoy fashion to an extent, I like to sew, and I like making things "pretty".... I like to make my house look nice (even if it's kind of outlandish!), those are things an INTP would never say. I think those might be good indicators of an underlying Se, no?

I love wearing bright colors, I do wear blacks and grays, too, but usually prefer louder colors. Don't know if this is relevant at all, but thought I would mention it anyway. Not really to draw attention, I just feel more me, you know?

Yes, this is what I need. Someone to help me break all the pre-existing biases toward type. I need to open myself up to new possibilities. I think I could be NJ or SP, but never SJ (much too structured to be me), and probably not NP, either...

Really, thanks for the help, I will be doing some more reading.


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, I meant to mention: I definitely should have put Fe on the section where I just put F... I realize there is a pretty big difference between the two. What I should have said was that in the past I think Fe was more dominant (probably artificially, I think) than I think it is these days.

Just out of curiosity, I am an artist, and I absolutely love the process (this right here seems like a strong S statement, do you think?), but I also love coming up with conceptual meanings behind things. And probably more than that, though, I love experimental photography because it is very spontaneous, very hands on and interactive (which I do like, come to think of it)and the mistakes make it better. Ok, I am definitely going to be reading tonight... 

Also, most of my concepts tend to be very emotion-oriented, rather than intellectual (even though I do think that I use quite a bit of logic in a lot of the things I do).

I'm curious, you said you thought it was clear what type I was describing. Would you mind telling me, or do you think it would cloud my judgment?


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Holy crap, I can't believe I never looked at ISTP profiles before.... how could I have missed something like this:

"ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. They are attracted to motorcycles, airplanes, sky diving, surfing, etc. They thrive on action, and are usually fearless. ISTPs are fiercely independent, needing to have the space to make their own decisions about their next step. They do not believe in or follow rules and regulations, as this would prohibit their ability to "do their own thing". Their sense of adventure and desire for constant action makes ISTPs prone to becoming bored rather quickly."

Maybe not the motorcycles/sky diving stuff, but I do love to drive fast in my car, I love the feeling with the windows down, taking quick and nimble turns, winding my way through cars... I think I am an excellent driver, although I can see how it might scare people. I am always aware of every car on the road (I don't usually need to check my blind spot, but I do anyway)... hmm. I love being outside in the sun, I love just sitting there letting the breeze go by... and while I might be oblivious to an "Exit only" sign on a door, I was probably just distracted by some other sensory detail (I guess I assume that since I miss out on a lot of things, that I was too busy thinking, but now I'm starting to wonder). I get bored VERY VERY easily, and it is one of the things I hate the most. I am never bored when I am actively doing something (running errands, working with my hands, etc). That said, I do get wrapped up in my thoughts a lot of the time.

Thank you very much... I am going to keep reading.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

PhotoGeek said:


> Maybe not the motorcycles/sky diving stuff, but I do love to drive fast in my car, I love the feeling with the windows down, taking quick and nimble turns, winding my way through cars... I think I am an excellent driver, although I can see how it might scare people. I am always aware of every car on the road (I don't usually need to check my blind spot, but I do anyway) [...] I get bored VERY VERY easily, and it is one of the things I hate the most. I am never bored when I am actively doing something (running errands, working with my hands, etc). That said, I do get wrapped up in my thoughts a lot of the time.


Well, I am an INTJ, and that describes my driving, as well. However, from responses in the INTJ forum, it seems atypical of INTJs. But the sense of boredom is not the same. I don't believe that you are an INTJ, but I do get ISTP from you.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

PhotoGeek said:


> Very helpful, Functianalyst. I think you may be right, in that I underestimate some things... I guess I never really had considered any of the S types before. I'm fairly certain that my Si function is extremely weak (unless I'm gathering information for something I'm very very interested in), but I don't think my Se is.


Se types (ESP and ISP)have no use for Si. Just like we have a better use of Ni than NPs, they have a better use of Si than we.


PhotoGeek said:


> That's part of why I never really felt INTP was right for me, more than likely--I do enjoy having my environment look nice, and when I'm in the mood I don't mind cleaning, I dress pretty well and enjoy fashion to an extent, I like to sew, and I like making things "pretty".... I like to make my house look nice (even if it's kind of outlandish!), those are things an INTP would never say. I think those might be good indicators of an underlying Se, no?


The fact that you are female, married and “a daddy’s girl (I love that!), you may be over compensating for needing to appear female. Or you may actually be ISFP. Keep in mind that Fi types are spiritual; Fe types are religious.. You sound very pragmatic and artistic. I think the difference between ISTP and ISFP fashion is being “avant garde”. ISFPs, even the males, will have a wardrobe that is somewhat outside the box. ISTPs, even the females, tend to dress for functionality and do not want to be conspicuous.


PhotoGeek said:


> I love wearing bright colors, I do wear blacks and grays, too, but usually prefer louder colors. Don't know if this is relevant at all, but thought I would mention it anyway. Not really to draw attention, I just feel more me, you know?
> 
> Yes, this is what I need. Someone to help me break all the pre-existing biases toward type. I need to open myself up to new possibilities. I think I could be NJ or SP, but never SJ (much too structured to be me), and probably not NP, either...


I had referred someone to a site that would probably help with the question of temperament Photo, but the server was down. Anyhoo, I posted some detailed temperament descriptions in their relevant sites: NT- Theorist, NF – Catalyst, SP – Improviser, and SJ- Traditionalist. Click on each and see which core values you resonate with most. In the meantime if the site comes back up, you can take a temperament assessment that puts them in order. Remember we use more than one.


PhotoGeek said:


> Really, thanks for the help, I will be doing some more reading.


You’re welcome baby girl and happy reading.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

PhotoGeek said:


> Oh yeah, I meant to mention: I definitely should have put Fe on the section where I just put F... I realize there is a pretty big difference between the two. What I should have said was that in the past I think Fe was more dominant (probably artificially, I think) than I think it is these days.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I am an artist, and I absolutely love the process (this right here seems like a strong S statement, do you think?), but I also love coming up with conceptual meanings behind things. And probably more than that, though, I love experimental photography because it is very spontaneous, very hands on and interactive (which I do like, come to think of it)and the mistakes make it better. Ok, I am definitely going to be reading tonight...
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! You're like an open book Photo, but I don't interfere with life's lessons. Your type will be your call, not mine or the forum. I will say that you are processing very quickly and on the right track. We're always around if you have questions. By the way, artist, artisan.... Hmmmm, look up the word.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

PhotoGeek said:


> Hmm, Marco, maybe you have a point. I mean, I obviously want to understand myself, and want help from the outside, but I guess I want others to understand me, too? I hadn't really thought of it that way until you point it out. Hmm... points to ponder. Maybe it's because I feel so misunderstood in real life sometimes...
> 
> How likely do you think it is to have preferences for INFJ with an overdeveloped Ti?
> 
> Thanks for the input!


i had the sensation you wrote quietly akin to how i used to write when i was most purely Ni dominated.
You seem Ni dominant, abstractly interested independently of the matters, and subjectively oriented, always contrasting your own development.
I also found it interesting that your interests in science are of a rather theoretical weigh. Like many Ni users say they understand mathematics but are not actually attracted to it, but rather to the processing and mental imagery math depends on. Also INFJ's love Ti but get tired quickly while using it.



Functianalyst said:


> Intuiting types, in particularly Ne type users rarely question the practicality of deciding a major. The fact that you did gives me an idea that you may be some sort of Se type, over relating to your tertiary function Ni. Make sure you understand how the functions work, not to confuse yourself that sensing types do not use intuiting. SJs have a better use of Ne than NJ types and SPs have a better use of Ni than NP types.[ Shit that was a lot of self-disclosure:wink:. You’re looking at a dichotomy letter F which means nothing. The question is which function are you referring to. It is the Fe function that focuses on religion not Fi.


Yes this is also plausible but strange since Se looks for impact and she stated the need of having a rather comfortable job to enjoy (paraphrase). In which case sounds more Si to me.
Also the feeling of accommodating for the world's practicality being expressed as if of an uncomfortable manner makes me think she was opposed to Si but felt bound to respond to it (Ni leads act this way). 

Just throwing concrete ideas of my initial typing.



> First welcome to the forum, secondly you are limiting yourself in making some assumptions that are not true in how type functions actually work. Based on what you have said, it sounds like you do use Fe but not enough to be considered a Fe type, so that would eliminate both EFJ types. In fact I will trust you know yourself well enough to know that you prefer introverting to extraverting. You can also eliminate Ne types most likely since as you say since based on your self revealing, you use Ni to consider the future not Ne that takes living in the moment and considering possibilities. Besides as stated above, NTPs that I have conversed with over the past ten years obtain degrees just because, and do not consider the practicality of them.


Great summary i agree on the conclusions.



Functianalyst said:


> There was a whole lot to go through with her first response. But the fact that she was so thorough gives me an indication that she could be ISTP as well. I would not rule out ISFP, INFJ or even the others. But more importantly I would not limit myself to one of a handful. Type is dynamic, not rigid and we use all eight functions.


True, just remember Intj's tendency to look for quick accuracy; i felt a very Ni vibe coming from her so i quickly jumped to the conclusion that she was Fe oriented, just because i am very familiar with the system. I didn't even try to contrast her to myself because i knew it could manage to fool my mind into assuming too much.



PhotoGeek said:


> Very helpful, Functianalyst. I think you may be right, in that I underestimate some things... I guess I never really had considered any of the S types before. I'm fairly certain that my Si function is extremely weak (unless I'm gathering information for something I'm very very interested in), but I don't think my Se is. That's part of why I never really felt INTP was right for me, more than likely--I do enjoy having my environment look nice, and when I'm in the mood I don't mind cleaning, I dress pretty well and enjoy fashion to an extent, I like to sew, and I like making things "pretty".... I like to make my house look nice (even if it's kind of outlandish!), those are things an INTP would never say. I think those might be good indicators of an underlying Se, no?
> 
> I love wearing bright colors, I do wear blacks and grays, too, but usually prefer louder colors. Don't know if this is relevant at all, but thought I would mention it anyway. Not really to draw attention, I just feel more me, you know?
> 
> ...


I just need to interfere here: What you stated to be Se was rather Fe natured


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Marco Antonio said:


> You seem Ni dominant, abstractly interested independently of the matters, and subjectively oriented, always contrasting your own development.


You are showing your prejudices here Marco. By now you should know that being abstract is relative unless you using simple dichotomies. Anyone using Ni or Ne can be abstract oriented. Don't push your prejudices!!


Marco Antonio said:


> I also found it interesting that your interests in science are of a rather theoretical weigh. Like many Ni users say they understand mathematics but are not actually attracted to it, but rather to the processing and mental imagery math depends on. Also INFJ's love Ti but get tired quickly while using it.


I agree here, except that Photo referred to her religious upbringing as though it was pushed on her. Fe types have no problem with dogmatic religion, but furter away Fe gets, the acknowledgement of religion becomes more a pain in the butt because it's someone elses beliefs, not the person. Let's not confuse Photo here. She will have plenty of time to learn about the functions and to determine her best fit type.


Marco Antonio said:


> Yes this is also plausible but strange since Se looks for impact and she stated the need of having a rather comfortable job to enjoy (paraphrase). In which case sounds more Si to me.
> Also the feeling of accommodating for the world's practicality being expressed as if of an uncomfortable manner makes me think she was opposed to Si but felt bound to respond to it (Ni leads act this way).


Photo referenced to the need to make an impact. In fact when she used those specific terms, I cringed. Of course she is opposed to Si, so am I...... It's not a function that SPs use. You're a brilliant person and should know this Marco.


Marco Antonio said:


> True, just remember Intj's tendency to look for quick accuracy; i felt a very Ni vibe coming from her so i quickly jumped to the conclusion that she was Fe oriented, just because i am very familiar with the system. I didn't even try to contrast her to myself because i knew it could manage to fool my mind into assuming too much.


You Ni dominant types and your impressions. :wink: Well I did contrast her to myself and realized that she's talking about SP. Nevertheless, you and I can discuss type over drinks, let's allow Photo to process for now and reconvene......


Marco Antonio said:


> I just need to interfere here: What you stated to be Se was rather Fe natured


Hands on.... hands on...... you nutty INTJ.


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Marco Antonio said:


> i had the sensation you wrote quietly akin to how i used to write when i was most purely Ni dominated.
> You seem Ni dominant, abstractly interested independently of the matters, and subjectively oriented, always contrasting your own development.
> I also found it interesting that your interests in science are of a rather theoretical weigh. Like many Ni users say they understand mathematics but are not actually attracted to it, but rather to the processing and mental imagery math depends on. Also INFJ's love Ti but get tired quickly while using it.


I agree with this very much. The mental imagery is what I loved most about the abstract math classes I took (visualizing infinity, infinitesimal, approaching limits, etc. It was very engaging!) I am fairly sure I do get tired if I use too much Ti, but I'm not sure... maybe I am mixing up some of the functions--maybe I get tired when I use Te (it's too unnatural for me)? Actually, I think it is the Te that tires me... I really feel that I use logic in many things that I do (the Ti logic, not the Te logic). But I'm having a bit of a hard time distinguishing the different processes, evidently! 




Marco Antonio said:


> Yes this is also plausible but strange since Se looks for impact and she stated the need of having a rather comfortable job to enjoy (paraphrase). In which case sounds more Si to me.





Marco Antonio said:


> Also the feeling of accommodating for the world's practicality being expressed as if of an uncomfortable manner makes me think she was opposed to Si but felt bound to respond to it (Ni leads act this way).




Hmm, I don't know about comfortable, but I suppose that word could work. I just really hate having to worry about money. For as much unpredictability as I like to have in my life, money is not one of those things... I think maybe it is because I want the freedom to do what I want when the mood strikes, and I feel that if I am totally artist-broke, I may not get to enjoy the things I would want to do? (because let's face it, spontaneous road trips cost money... ) I do also feel a sense of responsibility to my husband to make enough money for us to live comfortably, and with less stress, since he's in school. Is that Fe? Or am I using logic to justify why I need to give up something I want right now for the good of the future...? (Ni?)




Marco Antonio said:


> True, just remember Intj's tendency to look for quick accuracy; i felt a very Ni vibe coming from her so i quickly jumped to the conclusion that she was Fe oriented, just because i am very familiar with the system. I didn't even try to contrast her to myself because i knew it could manage to fool my mind into assuming too much.


 

I am now fairly certain that my intuition is Ni, rather than Ne, and I have suspected as much for a little while now. I definitely highly value knowledge and intelligence, and logical correctness. I have a bit of trouble relating to the "Catalyst"... I do care for people, but I wouldn't call it my driving force in life, although it is important to me, does that make sense? I have always felt rather torn b/w T and F, but I think overall T wins out? 



Marco Antonio said:


> I just need to interfere here: What you stated to be Se was rather Fe natured


 

Really? I thought Se was about being involved with your environment, and interacting with it (perhaps to make it look a certain way, and observe it?) I don't understand Fe being used to decorate... I'm probably missing something.

Just to clarify: The way I decide on how to decorate things, or how to make things aesthetic (in my home or elsewhere) comes from my personal tastes, I really don't care whether other people like it, as long as it makes me happy, and represents what I like as an individual--that for me is bright colors, and interesting color palettes. Same goes for clothing. I am definitely not avant garde, I dress fairly simply--simple tops and jeans, maybe a few hints of style here and there, but not overt. I do love color when I dress, and that is my main focus. The artist in me takes over...  That said, I am a cheap bastard, and don't EVER spend over $10 on a shirt (usually more like $5), I shop at thrift stores, I love vintage style. I do like to _look at_ avant garde clothes and enjoy them on other people, but I would feel weird wearing them (I bought this very nice jacket that kind of flairs out and looks very stylish, but I feel completely ridiculous in it). Most of what I wear has to be: comfortable, make my body look good, practical, cheap. I don't usually have trouble with this, as basic fitted T's and jeans look great on me. Throw on my $9 clearance chucks, and I'm good to go. (I dress nicer to work, but not by much.)

Does that help at all? I'm starting to realize some things I didn't pay attention to before. Thanks for helping to coax them out of me.


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

BTW, I am no where near this open book IRL...  Only to select few.  Oh, the glorious anonymity of the internet.


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> I agree here, except that Photo referred to her religious upbringing as though it was pushed on her. Fe types have no problem with dogmatic religion, but furter away Fe gets, the acknowledgement of religion becomes more a pain in the butt because it's someone elses beliefs, not the person.


THIS. One thousand times this! Couldn't have said it better myself. 

Mmmm, much studying to be done...


----------

